# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Антивирусы в России: крах мирового лидера

## SDA

За год увеличились рыночные доли всех основных игроков антивирусного рынка России за исключением Norton Antivirus, доля которого сократилась вдвое.
Самым популярным антивирусом в России остается «Антивирус Касперского». В феврале 2009 г. такое название было знакомо 90% респондентов, опрошенных «Ромир» в онлайне. Второе место по узнаваемости занял Dr.Web, знакомый 78% пользователей. Третью позицию удерживает Eset Nod32 с 70%. При этом мировой лидер Norton Antivirus знаком только 60% пользующимся интернетом россиян. 48% знакомо название Avast, и, наконец, каждый пятый (20%) знает другие антивирусные продукты.
дальше http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/02/19/338438

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## revizor-75

Norton Antivirus -довольно таки специфичный антивирус насколько я знаю,Аваст многие кейгены и кряки воспринимает как вредоносное ПО,демократы  в этом плане Dr.Web и NOD32? ,а впрочем на вкус и на цвет...

----------

